# Last pictures of the Summer



## terryo (Oct 10, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last warm day we'll have, so I took some pictures before the cold weather comes in next week.
Pio enjoying her last two days outside











Last pictures of the turtle garden...by Thurs. they won't be around much
All my box turtles are only about 4 years old or younger, so haven't reached their full potential, as far as size and color goes.
Little Kat





Little Ben (used to be Bindi..turned out to be a male) I have him since he's 3 days old.





Pretty little Chewy...female





Pi...always looking for a female to "play" with...the soon to be alpha male.










None of the other's were around, so that's all

Bella wanted to have her picture taken too...she's my shadow.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 10, 2011)

They look great, I hope you enjoyed our last bit of warm, sunny weather!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice photos Terry... Is Ben a three toed box turtle?


----------



## ascott (Oct 10, 2011)

Terry...they are all soon beautiful.....


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos! Glad they got to have one last nice day outside!


----------



## terryo (Oct 10, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Nice photos Terry... Is Ben a three toed box turtle?



Yes, Ben is a Three toed...He is getting lots of orange on his legs and face and neck. His shell has nice little patterns on it too.
I forgot to post a picture of Solo. She is getting some nice marbling, but Pio had a lot and after a few Summers outside it went away.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice lookers, as always!  Bella looks like a nice shadow to have.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pictures glad you told me bou't them..
thanks for the help btw in the PM!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 10, 2011)

very nice pictures!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 10, 2011)

amazing pics love em


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome pics and summers been gone here for a while lol


----------



## surfthesecond (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice pics! Soaking up the last bit of niceness here myself


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful pic's!! Great day for it!


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 10, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful pics, I really like the intelligence Pio shows..


----------

